# Have you ever spilled a beverage on your equipment, or other type of incident which resulted in dama



## Guy Bacos (Aug 24, 2010)

I have always been super extra careful with my coffee around my keyboard, but a few days ago, there was a nasty bug right in front of my coffee mug, and as I tried to catch it I knocked the mug over and spilled the coffee on my midi piano and keypad. The keypad was a loss and the piano Yamaha p-150, had a stroke, so I had to bring it in for a complete clean up.

Anything similar happen to you?


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Have you ever spilled a beverage on your equipment, or other type of incident which resulted in damaging your equipm*

I once spilled a can of coke into my midi keyboard and didn't really clean it well and then about a month later it was full of ants. I don't know why I didn't throw it out but I kept using it and just tried to play fast before bugs could get on my fingers each time.


----------



## lee (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Have you ever spilled a beverage on your equipment, or other type of incident which resulted in damaging your equipm*

Nice topic!

When I was a youngster :D , I had my Commodore 64 computer next to my bed. Not a daw, but anyway.. I had a stomach disorder, and as I woke up from the first "attack" of urgent vomit, I threw up on my beloved C64. Took some serious cleaning to make it useable again.

When I started to make music with a computer (Atari STFM, built in midi!), I had my EPS 16+ sound discs (about 200 of them) in an open case. My little brother accidently spilled out a bottle of soda over ALL of them. However, I opened all of the discs, and cleaned them with water and washing-up liquid. Not a single disc or sound was ruined!

/Johnny


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Aug 24, 2010)

I had a stupid drunk girl spill half a glass of vodka and orange juice into my Wavestation EX at a party I was playing in college. If I'd seen it happen, I think it would have warranted one of these:







Amazingly, the synth still worked after the accident, and I didn't discover the full extent of the damage until years later when the thing started acting quirky. I had to have an electronics repair guy friend of mine go in and clean up massive corrosion all over the PCBs.


----------



## Hannes_F (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Have you ever spilled a beverage on your equipment, or other type of incident which resulted in damaging your equipm*



choc0thrax @ Tue Aug 24 said:


> I once spilled a can of coke into my midi keyboard and didn't really clean it well and then about a month later it was full of ants. I don't know why I didn't throw it out but I kept using it and just tried to play fast before bugs could get on my fingers each time.



And it still works?


----------



## artsoundz (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Have you ever spilled a beverage on your equipment, or other type of incident which resulted in damaging your equipm*

had an adopted cat pee on my Yamaha DX7. 

The cat left home that night. Never got the smell out.

also-spilled a galss of OJ on my Mac kybd. service center said I needed a new one-
I took off all the buttons and put it in the sink and sprayed it with hot water. Let it dry and put the buttons back. Good as new.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Have you ever spilled a beverage on your equipment, or other type of incident which resulted in damaging your equipm*

2 things that were a result of my earlier (and now forsaken) excesses:

1. During the _gala grand opening _party for my new recording studio I gave a cigarette to a guy who then laid down on the couch in the studio room, fell asleep and let the burning cigarette roll down into the crack of the cushions. Three hours later I got a wake up call telling me my studio had burnt down. 

2. While packing to come home from a NAB show in Las Vegas I put a bottle of Grey Goose vodka in the same suitcase as a new laptop. After the bottle broke the computer never worked again but smelled pretty good.

.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 24, 2010)

nikolas @ Wed Aug 25 said:


> I don't drink coffee.
> I don't drink coke or other beverages
> I drink a LOT OF beer.
> 
> It's a miracle that beer has never been spilled on my computer or other equipment.



+1
[/img]


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Have you ever spilled a beverage on your equipment, or other type of incident which resulted in damaging your equipm*



Jack Weaver @ Tue Aug 24 said:


> 1. During the _gala grand opening _party for my new recording studio I gave a cigarette to a guy who then laid down on the couch in the studio room, fell asleep and let the burning cigarette roll down into the crack of the cushions. Three hours later I got a wake up call telling me my studio had burnt down.
> 
> 
> .



Ouch!!!


----------



## Stevie (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Have you ever spilled a beverage on your equipment, or other type of incident which resulted in damaging your equipm*



Jack Weaver @ 25th August 2010 said:


> 1. During the _gala grand opening _party for my new recording studio I gave a cigarette to a guy who then laid down on the couch in the studio room, fell asleep and let the burning cigarette roll down into the crack of the cushions. Three hours later I got a wake up call telling me my studio had burnt down.
> .



I'm sorry to say, but I think you "win" this thread


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Have you ever spilled a beverage on your equipment, or other type of incident which resulted in damaging your equipm*

yeah, I pretty much felt like a winner...

.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 24, 2010)

:(
When did that happen?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Have you ever spilled a beverage on your equipment, or other type of incident which resulted in damaging your equipm*

Leap Year Day 1980.

.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 24, 2010)

Phew, glad it's not recent anymore. Of course, still a massive loss :(


----------



## Narval (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Have you ever spilled a beverage on your equipment, or other type of incident which resulted in damaging your equipm*



Jack Weaver @ Tue Aug 24 said:


> While packing to come home from a NAB show in Las Vegas I put a bottle of Grey Goose vodka in the same suitcase as a new laptop. After the bottle broke the computer never worked again but smelled pretty good.


And you didn't donate it to Alcoholics Anonymous?


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Have you ever spilled a beverage on your equipment, or other type of incident which resulted in damaging your equipm*

I once had a Final Destination chain of events that messed up my laptop real nicely. 

In my old place my girlfriend left a half-full beer on the night stand. I was working one afternoon while she was away at work, and I heard a 'clank' in the bedroom. Went to investigate... So the fan was oscillating to and fro, which knocked over her coat of arms print which then toppled onto the beer which knocked the beer over and poured all over my laptop right below. 

Laptop didn't work. Wrote it off. Kept it to keep it. My friend opened it up and cleaned it and I'm now writing this post. 

Oh, I once had a husky puppy at my old place that chewed up a couple expensive wires. That dog belongs to another owner now.


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Have you ever spilled a beverage on your equipment, or other type of incident which resulted in damaging your equipm*

Clearly, beer is not good for laptops... o-[][]-o A glass spilt into mine and afterwards it worked OK... so I thought all was well - beer will dry up on the bottom of the case right? Then slowly....very slowly, keys started dying one-by-one. Before long, they were all dead. Fortunately I was near Akihabara so I was able to pick up a new keyboard cheaply.

Also had a little dog here for a while. Very nice dog too. But he ate power cables when nobody was looking. Fortuantely (for me), he is no longer with us. 0oD (Just mean's I'm good with him gone)....for you animal lovers - have no fear, miraculously, he's still alive - I think.


----------



## synthetic (Aug 25, 2010)

Dumped a full mai tai (sticky lime juice and rum) into my controller keyboard, which I still use. I cleaned it several times and sent it to a service center, but it has never been the same. 

When I was younger, I had an Ensoniq Mirage sampler with a Pratt-Reed keyboard. A range of keys stopped working right before a gig. I took it to a service center who wanted to charge me $50 bench rate plus a $50 rush fee to get it working. I watched the guy unscrew the top, spray some cleaner on the contacts, play a few keys, "works now!" That was the day I learned how to fix my own gear.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 25, 2010)

It's well known that dropping Coke into technical equipment is one of the worst things you can do. But do you know what happens if you drop Diet Coke into a sound desk?

It goes thin.

(c) Guy Rowland 2010, from Technical Sound Jokes That Will Never Get You Girls Vol XI.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 25, 2010)

My cat knocked over a cup of hot tea the other day, but fortunately it didn't damage the keyboard.

The naughty bits are another story...


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 25, 2010)

I had a M-Audio Keystation Pro and spilled several beverages in it from time to time - last I checked, it worked as good as the day I bought it, which really isn't saying much...

I shoulda re-named it the Canteen!


----------



## synthetic (Aug 25, 2010)

stonzthro @ Wed Aug 25 said:


> I had a M-Audio Keystation Pro and spilled several beverages in it from time to time - last I checked, it worked as good as the day I bought it



I'm sorry. You were almost rid of it.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 25, 2010)

synthetic @ Wed Aug 25 said:


> stonzthro @ Wed Aug 25 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a M-Audio Keystation Pro and spilled several beverages in it from time to time - last I checked, it worked as good as the day I bought it
> ...



I am thinking of accidentally dropping a can of lighter fluid in mine, and then accidentally starting smoking again, and then accidentally dropping a lit cigarette in it.


----------



## Adamich (Aug 30, 2010)

Coffee on my laptop. Totally fried it. Had to buy the new one, but I needed to go 64bit anyway


----------

